# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Fire Bellied Toads and crabs

## Mark Paul

Hi Guys,

I am currently housing 3 FBT in a medium sized tank where they have a lot of room to jump around. It is set up half land and half water. I was thinking of adding something to the tank and I found a Rainbow Crabs live in the same type of enviroment. Is it a good idea to put them together?

Thanks,
Mark Paul  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Xavier

No. If you get small crabs they will either become eaten, or killed by the toxins. If you get one about the same size, they will fight each-other and would get killed by the toxins. If you get one bigger, it will eat the fire-belly, and then die from the toxins. When you do a mix-species tank, unless it's like, 3,000 gallons, would not be safe for any of the animals. So when it comes down to mixing species, or if there is a size difference between the same species, just say no

----------


## Mark Paul

Thanks for the info  :Smile:

----------


## Eli

Agreed. In the wild, animals would have space to avoid other species. Even if they never fought the fact that they would see each other constantly would be quite stressful for both species

----------


## cobra1264

I work at a pet store where red claw crabs and fbt's live in tanks next to each other and I have seen red claws hurt fbt's who venture into their enclosure. I have also seen fbt's toxins hurt other animals. They aren't like darts they always produce their toxic slime coat that can kill a small dog or cat if not careful. So pease don't risk it fbt's are great frogs but need a species specific cage with no other inhabitants from another species.

----------


## Krispy

Bwa hahahahaha firebelly with crabs... i think theres a antibiotic for that lmao

Ok seriously now:

As someone who invests hundreds of hours into an anole/longtail viv. Do not. No no no. Everyone up there is correct. Then you have natural bacteria, parasites, food chain, temperment, and the ammonia from the frog waste alone would be bad for the rainbows. Could go on forever. Mixing species takes more than even most seasoned keepers are willing to go through. 

Some people do it and 'claim success' but in 3 years its all dead/sick. Meanwhile life expectancy is 10-15

----------

